# [FTP] Quel client FTP (résolu)

## Neuromancien

Bonjour,

La dernière version de gFTP disponible (2.0.18-r6) est inutilisable. Comme cette version date de 2005 il est inutile d'espérer une mise à jour. Le plugin Firefox FireFTP paraît prometteur mais n'est pas encore stable. Quel client FTP me conseillez-vous d'utiliser ? La version Linux de FileZilla est-elle au point ?

----------

## Kazuya

Hello,

oui filezilla est bien utilisable sous linux (en tous cas la v3.1.2)   :Cool: 

Je n'utilise que celui là maintenant. (avant j'utilisais plutôt gftp ou kftpgrabber)

Après il faut voir la façon d'utiliser ce dernier mais bon... je ne pense pas que tu devrais avoir de problèmes.

----------

## guilc

lftp, le seul, le vrai, l'unique !

En console oui, mais l'outil indispensable, couteau suisse du ftp et bien plus (http, sftp, etc...)

Avec quelques fonction super pratiques (typiquement "mirror" pour synchroniser des dossiers)

----------

## jerep6

J'utilise kftpgrabber. Il plante de temps en temps mais il convient parfaitement à mon utilisation.

Je n'ai jamais tester filezilla sous linux donc je ne peux pas te donner un comparatif.

----------

## geekounet

 *guilc wrote:*   

> lftp, le seul, le vrai, l'unique !
> 
> En console oui, mais l'outil indispensable, couteau suisse du ftp et bien plus (http, sftp, etc...)
> 
> Avec quelques fonction super pratiques (typiquement "mirror" pour synchroniser des dossiers)

 

Je plussoie, j'ai jamais trouvé mieux.  :Smile:  À noter aussi qu'il est l'un des rares clients ftp à savoir chiffrer le canal des data, alors que la plupart ne cryptent que le canal de contrôle. (si je ne dit pas de bêtises...)

----------

## sno35

Bonsoir,

GFtp fonctionne bien, en mode debug sous gdb :-/

/o\ je -->[ ]

----------

## Bob_Le_Mou

Konqueror pour les petites manips.

Pour les grosses : lftp, je plussoie, la fonction mirror est vraiment excellente.

----------

## Gardel_

ftp, tout simplement. Bon ok y'a pas nombre de fonctionnalités mais il est par défaut sur plein d'OS et Windows \o/

----------

## Uggy

En ligne de commande.. mais quand meme un peu graphique:

- cftp

- mc

----------

## Neuromancien

Finalement j'ai choisi FileZilla...

----------

